# Pymatuning Reports?



## Sabatino925 (Jun 26, 2017)

Used to live in Youngstown and spent most of my free weekends at the Pymatuning state campgrounds (Ohio side) but have been in Columbus for a few years. Heading back in two weeks (this time with a kayak) and wanted to know if anyone has been having any luck? Particularly crappie and walleye. 

Also willing to trade a Hoover Reservoir spot or two for somewhere good in kayaking distance of the state park at Pyma.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I will attest to skiping pymatuning its been terrible for walleye all year.even the perch,crappie and even cats have been really slow not to mention the dead carp all over the banks the smell at ramps is terrible!!!!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Forget the walleye fishing and just go after the panfish. I'm having a banner year there on them.if you want strictly walleye, go to Lake Erie. That's what I do.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

We had a small Muskie tourney over the weekend. One of the guys got a 20" and 24" eye trolling for muskie. But your right something must be off because they're hardly anyone at the ramps on a beautiful weekend.


----------



## Pymiewalleye (Oct 12, 2014)

If you can try the lake at night. We have been catch some walleye between 10pm and 3am.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

it was the worse spring wading season that i've ever had. my buds all said the same. right now both states are investigating a fish kill that affects carp. the local news said over 5000 have died which means a lot more than that.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Is it just carp? Thx


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes, was up Friday - Sunday. Saw first news report when I got home Monday said 200 died and I thought no way, more like 2000. I only saw (and smelled) carp. Not all in one place, just here and there all over. Not sure if it is connected but it was sure alarming to me having fished there for years. I could not find a dam weed in the lake anywhere. Every spot we used to mark and troll the edges I can now drag my lures right over, drag bottom, and never pick up a weed.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, what happened to all the weeds? I fish Pyma regularly for bass. This spring the weeds were coming up nicely, then within a few weeks they were all gone everywhere. 

I had several off shore thick weed beds that were full of bass just after the spawn. Went back to them the next week and the weed beds completely vanished. Darnedest thing I ever seen..


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Theres sure plenty of weeds ant Linesville. I had to pull my boat out my slip was infested with thick may of weeds and lily pads!! As far as the fish kill many carp have died I take my lab down to lake to swim and I cant let her go for all the dead carp dead carp at Snodgrass ,espyville beach tuttle point there all over and they smell bad!!


----------



## Sabatino925 (Jun 26, 2017)

Sounds like I shouldn't waste my breath on walleye, look for panfish instead. Thanks for the advice/feeback guys. 

It's kind of sad, I remember fishing this lake as a kid with my dad on his old starcraft for years before he passed and normally being able to come in with 4-6 walleye between us after a couple hours on the water.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

We still have fun though, the fish are still there just have to adjust on how to catch them.


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Sabatino925 said:


> Used to live in Youngstown and spent most of my free weekends at the Pymatuning state campgrounds (Ohio side) but have been in Columbus for a few years. Heading back in two weeks (this time with a kayak) and wanted to know if anyone has been having any luck? Particularly crappie and walleye.
> 
> Also willing to trade a Hoover Reservoir spot or two for somewhere good in kayaking distance of the state park at Pyma.


Been a tough year at Pymie! I was up at the cottage again this weekend. Didn't even put the boat in the water. Yup, lots of dead carp and the lake stinks of dead fish. Weeds are scarce in places they normally are. Since the milfoil invaded the lake, there's been a lot of spraying in an effort to control the spread of the weeds. I watched the DCNR guys spray earlier this summer around the dam area. I fished Lake Wilhelm Saturday. Have a tourney there in two weeks. Will probably get back on Pymie when the water temp starts to drop. Surface temp at Wilhelm was 67 in the morning and was 73 by late afternoon. Pymie's a resilient lake. It'll be ok. I hate to say it, but a good cold, hard winter will make a big difference!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Sure wouldn't eat any fish, in the lakes with dead carp in them! Something smells fishy


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## DamonZ (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm at Pyma all this week, I counted 13 dead carp on the Ohio campground beach, no other fish though. The lake has been like a mirror for 3 days straight, lots of surface activity, not just carp. I think the place is fine, maybe something physiological with the carp?


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.post-gazette.com/sports/...sease-viral-Pennsylvania/stories/201709190014


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Guess it must be happening mid- lake as I have only seen one here and there down on the south end of the lake where I've been fishing two to three times a week for the last month. Doesn't stink there.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Kenny its many dead fish I counted over 30 alone on just one beach at Snodgrass then went up to espyville and they were everywhere.smelled so bad I didn't even put the boat in going to Wilhelm in am


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

We counted alot of carp on the n end it smelled bad when you got by them,fishing was poor to 1 crappie tried trooling for eyes, tryed jigging it was hott no wind still better then going to work


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Waterfowl hunting a couple weeks ago they were alk over the place. Saw dead ones and carp swimming around rotting like salmon


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.meadvilletribune.com/new...cle_291c3d14-9ef5-11e7-a93d-8f5706ecda6c.html


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

http://www.goerie.com/news/20170923/virus-causing-carp-deaths-at-pymatuning-reservoir

Carp are fun to catch, but with so many of them I'm sure their eating a lot of walleye, bass and crappie eggs. Hate to see any species suffer, maybe Mother Nature has a way of balancing the playing field.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

We live 1 mile from Pyma, so we are around the lake a lot. We drove over the causeway a few days ago, and the smell was so bad that we had to roll up the windows. 
Also, a couple years ago there were tons of small 12-13" walleye. We were thinking back then that in two years from now the walleye fishing will be booming. What happened to all those small walleyes? I am sure the ODNR has no answer. They seem pretty clueless about anything anymore.


----------



## Pymiewalleye (Oct 12, 2014)

http://pfbc.pa.gov/bioreports/bio2017/1x09-20-Pymatuning.pdf


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

That's the biggest walleye I have ever seen. ( Link above my post ). That has to be a state record. Does anyone know the weight and length? Definitely getting a 9.9 kicker for my boat so I can fish Pymy here very soon or ahh maybe after the carp stop rotting. Why don't both states go in and clean the lake up, we pay enough for a fishing license, boat license and trailer license.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

WickedWalleye said:


> That's the biggest walleye I have ever seen. ( Link above my post ). That has to be a state record. Does anyone know the weight and length? Definitely getting a 9.9 kicker for my boat so I can fish Pymy here very soon or ahh maybe after the carp stop rotting. Why don't both states go in and clean the lake up, we pay enough for a fishing license, boat license and trailer license.


I'll post a pic of one my little brother caught. we have length so you can compare.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

WickedWalleye said:


> That's the biggest walleye I have ever seen. ( Link above my post ). That has to be a state record. Does anyone know the weight and length? Definitely getting a 9.9 kicker for my boat so I can fish Pymy here very soon or ahh maybe after the carp stop rotting. Why don't both states go in and clean the lake up, we pay enough for a fishing license, boat license and trailer license.


It says in the report that the biggest walleye they caught in the nets was 28" so I'm guessing that's it.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

I seen that on the chart also. The state record was 33" 16 lbs. 3 oz. walleye from Lake Erie.


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

Does any one know what the lake temperature is at Pmy?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

this wally came out of pyma back in 2012 I think it was. it measured 29.5 inch.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## Sabatino925 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey guys, wanted to close this out with how I did. Over two days of fishing from the kayak me and my brother ended up with 2 walleye (1 short of the two), about 25 crappie, 10 perch, a few huge catfish, and a few bluegill. 

Not the best numbers considering that was two FULL days (8 hours plus/day) for two guys but I will say the crappie we caught were the biggest I've gotten all season. Average length was 10 inches, ended up with 5 over 11 inches and 4 over 12 inches. Only 2 of those were short.

By the way water temperature was mid sixties.


----------

